# Valley of Sorrows: The Killing Fields of Kashmir



## Mangus Ortus Novem

Paks,

Your brothers, your childeren, your daughters, sisters and mothers... are now in the Killing Fields of Kashmir.

Please, do everything in your power to help them.

Kindly, use this thread to post, update and comment on news coming out of the Killing Fields of Kashmir.

@Champion_Usmani @atya @RIWWIR

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
22


----------



## SIPRA

I have just received a video, on my WhatsApp, in which people are carrying bullet ridden bodies of young Kashmiris. A lot of crying and lamenting, going on. Extremely painful and disturbing video. Appears to be recent.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## The Eagle

Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> Brother, let us ask the management ... @Oscar @Irfan Baloch @Horus @WebMaster
> 
> 
> @waz @Dubious @Oscar @The Eagle @Arsalan brothers, why this thread is not a sticky? We should keep it on the forefront instead of tucked away in this subsection... Thanks for your help!!!!



Actually being moved to appropriate section which matters a lot in regard to discussion. Also, be it Sub-section or main, it doesn't matter as far as the thread is updated and members do participate. Kashmir War is a dedicated section for the easy of anyone who wanted to search about specific subject.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Champion_Usmani

RIWWIR said:


> I have just received a video, on my WhatsApp, in which people are carrying bullet ridden bodies of young Kashmiris. A lot of crying and lamenting, going on. Extremely painful and disturbing video. Appears to be recent.


Just post that video bro.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160191384009269250

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Eagle

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/news-from-iok-after-revoking-article-370.630368/page-2#post-11687335

We have an existing thread about IoK after revoking Article 370 which covers most of updates from the valley. We can merge both so the information may remain at single place.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Champion_Usmani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160220656253861888

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SIPRA

Champion_Usmani said:


> Just post that video bro.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160191384009269250



I don't know, how to? I tried this "upload a file" option, message came, it is too large or something. I am an old man and not very conversant with these new things.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Champion_Usmani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1159897147669700608

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Eagle

RIWWIR said:


> I don't know, how to? I tried this "upload a file" option, message came, it is too large or something. I am an old man and not very conversant with these new things.



You will have to upload such videos at some platform like dailymotion, youtube, FB, Twitter etc etc and post link here so the video will be available to watch.

Also, try not post extreme bloody pictures/videos.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jericho

I thought its interesting how this interview went. Not a fan of Pirzada, but he managed to come out as the sensible one in this talk, lol, the indian guy was pissed when the lady said she went to Kashmir and its not a ghetto like he claimed earlier in the video, he had to admit that ppl in Kashmir believes in 2 nation theory , and his only counter to Pirzada was "your economy sucks, we are bigger, bla bla" yeah well, thats how mafia talks, and as far as their economy, Trump is calling out their sh*t on using "developing status" in WTO

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Champion_Usmani

RIWWIR said:


> I don't know, how to? I tried this "upload a file" option, message came, it is too large or something. I am an old man and not very conversant with these new things.


Simple bro, you do have a gmail account right?, just upload the video to youtube and post link here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SIPRA

The Eagle said:


> You will have to upload such videos at some platform like dailymotion, youtube, FB, Twitter etc etc and post link here so the video will be available to watch.
> 
> Also, try not post extreme bloody pictures/videos.



In any case, I think, that video would have become viral by now, and some other member might get it uploaded.

What you have told me, has gone above my head.


----------



## Champion_Usmani

The Eagle said:


> You will have to upload such videos at some platform like dailymotion, youtube, FB, Twitter etc etc and post link here so the video will be available to watch.
> 
> Also, try not post extreme bloody pictures/videos.



Right now we are in desperate times bro, so my suggestion is, the rules need to be relaxed a little, we need to expose ugly Indian face, so truth must be told no matter how horrible it is, We are doing it at twitter & face book, we should be allowed this here, yes if we are posting anything which is a lie or not a fact, then we should be penalised.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

RIWWIR said:


> What you have told me, has gone above my head.



OK no problem. So try another way.

You cannot upload large size videos to PDF directly. Upload your video to Youtube or DailyMotion, FaceBook or Twitter and then post the link her, to your video from that particular platform like any of these I mentioned.



Champion_Usmani said:


> Right now we are in desperate times bro, so my suggestion is, the rules need to be relaxed a little, we need to expose ugly Indian face, so truth must be told no matter how horrible it is, We are doing it at twitter & face book, we should be allowed this here, yes if we are posting anything which is a lie or not a fact, then we should be penalised.



Let the links be shared here and will see per content. I agree what you said about exposing Indian brutalities in Kashmir.



RIWWIR said:


> What you have told me, has gone above my head.



For example check this one...

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/news-from-iok-after-revoking-article-370.630368/page-2#post-11687335

Its an FB link which contains the video.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Champion_Usmani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1159038789056172032

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1159010474408710144

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1158650553519546368

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160154837037780992

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Eagle

Champion_Usmani said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160154837037780992



For particular filth, we have this...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Champion_Usmani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160227063581827076

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1108247284532183041

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1108248233409544193

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1108249001990578176

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1108250128714891265

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Champion_Usmani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1108251606695313408

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1108252229817892864

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1108629211953152000

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1108630451843989505


The Eagle said:


> For particular filth, we have this...




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160090023137595392

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Eagle

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Champion_Usmani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160082571658760192

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160269613134802944

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160020839129124864

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160265648192335872

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1158837140693889024

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1159865935248990209

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Champion_Usmani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160114558700331008

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160059997759426561

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160246934721978368

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160184415751954432

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghareeb_Da_Baal

lets see who can stop folks from going to iok to protect the innocent.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Champion_Usmani

Guys, kindly retweet the below tweet thanx.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160274188969684993

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Champion_Usmani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160195458917998593

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160066469922779136

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1159949965424320512

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160175519935148034

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160292690124255232

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160274152818991105

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Champion_Usmani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160431827636707328

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Champion_Usmani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1159812667734970369

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## graphican

Title of this thread is soul-shattering. May Kashmiris be saved under Insane India.

#InsaneIndia #SOSKashmir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Champion_Usmani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160225020456644609

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Champion_Usmani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160393869932072961

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160124371546992641

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1159016298203844608

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Champion_Usmani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160471804865064960

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160579592035475457


----------



## Champion_Usmani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160480451066306560

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Champion_Usmani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160618434352373761

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160582143589986304

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160623196732874755

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160233118974009344

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SIPRA

Champion_Usmani said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160618434352373761
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160582143589986304
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160623196732874755
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160233118974009344



Kindly keep it up. You are doing a great job. Thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Champion_Usmani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160623534625959936


RIWWIR said:


> Kindly keep it up. You are doing a great job. Thanks.


Thanx, Retweet these tweets, tag UN, HRW, Amnesty International, Important influential muslim and world leaders.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Champion_Usmani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160398212424970240

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160757538209640453

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160586130372341761

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160584338557362177

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160511690913406976

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Champion_Usmani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160663450311376901

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160681794288705538

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160658034772860929

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Champion_Usmani

@RIWWIR Bro was that the video, you were talking about??


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160090829224067072
@Maarkhoor @Major Sam @Areesh @BATMAN @Khafee @Yaseen1 @Zarvan @Windjammer

Reactions: Like Like:

2


----------



## SIPRA

Champion_Usmani said:


> @RIWWIR Bro was that the video, you were talking about??
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160090829224067072



Yes. That is the one. Thanks for uploading. It is extremely painful and unbearable.

@Mangus Ortus Novem 
@zulu 
@Areesh 
@M. Sarmad 
@waz 
@Arsalan 
@The Eagle

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Champion_Usmani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160604874964459520

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160834926129766401

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160835902723252224

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160834831888109568

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160826369368100864

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160658605009461248

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Champion_Usmani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160636997968551936

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Champion_Usmani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160898917673906178

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Champion_Usmani

False Flag Alert...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160972501503094789

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160969799595384832

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Champion_Usmani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160503453770223617

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Champion_Usmani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160991512215347200

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160990757290946560


----------



## newb3e

this is getting bad now we a nuclear nation a muslim nation have left pur brothers and sisters alone in Kashmir! f we dont do anything Allah will never forgive us!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## crankthatskunk

This video on youtube has 12 August 2019 time stamp. It shows clearly few houses in Kashmir under fire. 

The cause of fire, and who is responsible for the fire cannot be certain. 
But the caption under the video says that Indian Army had put the houses on fire. 
Can someone confirm that this is a current video and that Indian Army is responsible for setting these houses on fire!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yaseen1

They will now sold this land to hindus extremists who will occupy these places without payment to orginal owners of land.This is illegal land grab by extremist hindus of india


----------



## Dual Wielder

Pakistan should not allow this, if we let these radical hindu's get away with this, then next will be Azad Kashmir, Gilgit, and the rest of Pakistan, when they divert our ancestral rivers.

#SayNoToHinduTerrorism
#GetOutIndia
#MakeKashmirPureAgain!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Morpheus

No it not recent. I remember reading about this last year. It was some fire in a slaughter house that spread to house next door. No fire fighter were sent to help put it out.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kris

crankthatskunk said:


> This video on youtube has 12 August 2019 time stamp. It shows clearly few houses in Kashmir under fire.
> 
> The cause of fire, and who is responsible for the fire cannot be certain.
> But the caption under the video says that Indian Army had put the houses on fire.
> Can someone confirm that this is a current video and that Indian Army is responsible for setting these houses on fire!!


Is it geotagged??


----------



## Flight of falcon

Tickler said:


> No it not recent. I remember reading about this last year. It was some fire in a slaughter house that spread to house next door. No fire fighter were sent to help put it out.


Bull shit... Indians burning Kashmiris alive


----------



## xyxmt

Kashmiris(Pakistanis) are calling Pakistan for help


----------



## Tom M

crankthatskunk said:


> This video on youtube has 12 August 2019 time stamp. It shows clearly few houses in Kashmir under fire.
> 
> The cause of fire, and who is responsible for the fire cannot be certain.
> But the caption under the video says that Indian Army had put the houses on fire.
> Can someone confirm that this is a current video and that Indian Army is responsible for setting these houses on fire!!



Nice try. But I guess OP is 1 year too late to report this news. LOL 






Facts Check. 

*Epic fail. Better luck next time. LOL*


----------



## HAIDER




----------



## Ghareeb_Da_Baal

wheer is ISI with its sources send footage?


----------



## shah_123

Don't worry, soon we will have condemnation on Twitter from our PM.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khail007

shah_123 said:


> Don't worry, soon we will have condemnation on Twitter from our PM.


So we have to wait only condemnation from Pakistani PM for our satisfaction?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yaseen1

there are reports that these killings are due to shelling of gunship helicopters by indians

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Telescopic Sight

Why don't you folks use Google first ? As it is , you keep getting tricked . And self inflicted now.
1 year old video , of terrorists explosives hurting Kashmiris.

https://www.boomlive.in/old-video-o...-shell-explosion-resurfaces-with-false-claim/



Yaseen1 said:


> there are reports that these killings are due to shelling of gunship helicopters by indians



Please share these reports with the rest of us.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lincoln

Telescopic Sight said:


> Why don't you folks use Google first ? As it is , you keep getting tricked . And self inflicted now.
> 1 year old video , of terrorists explosives hurting Kashmiris.
> 
> https://www.boomlive.in/old-video-o...-shell-explosion-resurfaces-with-false-claim/
> 
> 
> 
> Please share these reports with the rest of us.



You are lying even in truth. Yes, the video is old. But the civilians were not injured by "terrorist explosions" but due to shells by Indian Army. It's mentioned in the article.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aryan0395

Alternatiiv said:


> You are lying even in truth. Yes, the video is old. But the civilians were not injured by "terrorist explosions" but due to shells by Indian Army. It's mentioned in the article.


You need to read what happened..
It was an unexploded bomb that exploded when civilians flocked the encounter site as soon as the terrorists were neutralised even though army hadn't sanitized the area.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## danger007

Yaseen1 said:


> there are reports that these killings are due to shelling of gunship helicopters by indians




Oh really, immediately you got reports? For an year old video..


----------



## AZ1

shah_123 said:


> Don't worry, soon we will have condemnation on Twitter from our PM.



Leave pm when you will go on street to protest?


----------



## Lincoln

Aryan0395 said:


> You need to read what happened..
> It was an unexploded bomb that exploded when civilians flocked the encounter site as soon as the terrorists were neutralised even though army hadn't sanitized the area.



“The police are not sure what kind of explosive led to the tragedy. It could either be a grenade brought by the dead terrorists or mortar shell used by security forces during the operation. Even after the blast, the police didn’t visit the spot because of the ongoing clashes in the area.”

And it says unexploded shell. Since when do terrorists roam around with big explosive shells?



danger007 said:


> Oh really, immediately you got reports? For an year old video..



He's being say that independently of this video.


----------



## Basel

shah_123 said:


> Don't worry, soon we will have condemnation on Twitter from our PM.



Don't expect much from ruling class.


----------



## Aryan0395

Alternatiiv said:


> And it says unexploded shell. Since when do terrorists roam around with big explosive shells?


It could be any fucking thing, the point is that civilians flocked the area before it was sanitized by the forces, like they do after every encounter. 
And even if it was Army's grenade, so what? They would have diffused it after the encounter. 
Its totally the fault of the victims themselves.


----------



## Tom M

Alternatiiv said:


> You are lying even in truth. Yes, the video is old. But the civilians were not injured by "terrorist explosions" but due to shells by Indian Army. It's mentioned in the article.



Indeed. But why don't you hear it from the witnesses themselves, huh ??? 








Yaseen1 said:


> there are reports that these killings are due to shelling of gunship helicopters by indians



Then you should better check your report source. I bet they are fooling you guy's by providing outdated reports. LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lincoln

Aryan0395 said:


> It could be any fucking thing, the point is that civilians flocked the area before it was sanitized by the forces, like they do after every encounter.
> And even if it was Army's grenade, so what? They would have diffused it after the encounter.
> Its totally the fault of the victims themselves.



Won't be surprised if the Army did it thinking they're trying to disrupt the Op. Murderers.


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

All this reminds me how global establishment-the people who perform evil rituals in basements and in forests wearing black and red gowns(illuminati etc) pre programme the minds of the people.

Not too long ago I played a video game called Uncharted: The Lost Legacy. Which showed Kashmir in civil war. Indian Army had occupied Kashmir and that fighter jets and gunship helos were conducting air strikes.

And that is unfolding before our eyes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zip

With all these false threads popping up now it's obvious that who wants kashmir to burn and who wants it to remain peaceful..


----------



## crankthatskunk

Tom M said:


> Nice try. But I guess OP is 1 year too late to report this news. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Facts Check.
> 
> *Epic fail. Better luck next time. LOL*



Thank you, that's why I put the video with question marks. Whoever has put this old video with new captions on the youtube is doing a disservice to the Kashmiri cause. False propaganda should be avoided at all time by all sides.

This on one side. India is doing and always have done false propaganda on grand scale against Kashmiris and against Pakistan. So someone re-posting an old video with new caption is wrong, without a shadow of a doubt. But India is responsible for far worst. There is no doubt in anyone's mind, including Europeans, Americans and others that Modi had committed massive crimes against humanity in the past, i.e. Gujrat killings and he is planning similar atrocities in Kashmir and worse. Like ethnic cleansing, grabbing Kashmiri land on Israel model etc. 

Therefore, stop your BS. One video doesn't matter, it does not hide the true faces of Indian scums.


----------



## crankthatskunk

Yaseen1 said:


> there are reports that these killings are due to shelling of gunship helicopters by indians



If what you saying is true. PAF must have known about it. It is impossible for IAF to have any assets airborne without the notice of PAF. 

We should all demand from PA to make public what IAF and IA is doing in Kashmir. 
Killings and massacre of Kashmiris should not be allowed, it is not acceptable at any cost, period.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tom M

crankthatskunk said:


> Thank you, that's why I put the video with question marks. Whoever has put this old video with new captions on the youtube is doing a disservice to the Kashmiri cause. False propaganda should be avoided at all time by all sides.
> 
> This on one side. India is doing and always have done false propaganda on grand scale against Kashmiris and against Pakistan. So someone re-posting an old video with new caption is wrong, without a shadow of a doubt. But India is responsible for far worst. There is no doubt in anyone's mind, including Europeans, Americans and others that Modi had committed massive crimes against humanity in the past, i.e. Gujrat killings and he is planning similar atrocities in Kashmir and worse. Like ethnic cleansing, grabbing Kashmiri land on Israel model etc.
> 
> Therefore, stop your BS. One video doesn't matter, it does not hide the true faces of Indian scums.




I have only one answer for you and that too from the Holy Bible. 

*"He that is without sin among you, let him first cast a stone at her."*

And here the *He *Implies all, the aforementioned Europeans, Americans including Pakistan.

Every country will use effective brute force to maintain peace and tranquility in it's territory and the territories they administer and Indian is not the first one to use and India won't be the last as well.

As for the recent developments in Kashmir, as I have always mentioned my reservation in this forum and elsewhere. Personally from my POV, it's not about what GOI had done, but the way it was don't is not acceptable for me. 

And yes, every BS video of lies does matter. It makes the life of Kashmiri's more miserable. Won't help their cause much I guess.


----------



## crankthatskunk

Tom M said:


> I have only one answer for you and that too from the Holy Bible.
> 
> *"He that is without sin among you, let him first cast a stone at her."*
> 
> And here the *He *Implies all, the aforementioned Europeans, Americans including Pakistan.
> 
> Every country will use effective brute force to maintain peace and tranquility in it's territory and the territories they administer and Indian is not the first one to use and India won't be the last as well.
> 
> As for the recent developments in Kashmir, as I have always mentioned my reservation in this forum and elsewhere. Personally from my POV, it's not about what GOI had done, but the way it was don't is not acceptable for me.
> 
> And yes, every BS video of lies does matter. It makes the life of Kashmiri's more miserable. Won't help their cause much I guess.



That quote from the bible is for individuals not national acts. Grow up. India is a terrorists state, who had been hiding behind the garb of "secularism". That mask is now in tatters. Your reality should be shown to the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Old video


----------



## Imran Khan

Old videos


----------



## PakGuns

this is what rejection of two nation theory has done to Kashmir...


----------



## Tom M

crankthatskunk said:


> That quote from the bible is for individuals not national acts. Grow up. India is a terrorists state, who had been hiding behind the garb of "secularism". That mask is now in tatters. Your reality should be shown to the world.



Does it really matter what an individual you think ?? I guess it is the international acceptance and opinion that really matter. And I very well know how the world engages with both our nations.

So, happy independence day in advance. 



PakGuns said:


> this is what rejection of two nation theory has done to Kashmir...



What a propaganda video??


----------



## War Thunder

Telescopic Sight said:


> Why don't you folks use Google first ? As it is , you keep getting tricked . And self inflicted now.
> 1 year old video , of terrorists explosives hurting Kashmiris.
> 
> https://www.boomlive.in/old-video-o...-shell-explosion-resurfaces-with-false-claim/
> 
> 
> 
> Please share these reports with the rest of us.





Why don't you use your real indian flags? Your lack luster skills with English make it a bit too obvious...


----------



## Cash GK

Telescopic Sight said:


> Why don't you folks use Google first ? As it is , you keep getting tricked . And self inflicted now.
> 1 year old video , of terrorists explosives hurting Kashmiris.
> 
> https://www.boomlive.in/old-video-o...-shell-explosion-resurfaces-with-false-claim/
> 
> 
> 
> Please share these reports with the rest of us.


So accepted even years before..you prick


----------



## TNT

khail007 said:


> So we have to wait only condemnation from Pakistani PM for our satisfaction?





shah_123 said:


> Don't worry, soon we will have condemnation on Twitter from our PM.



There was a time when our PM wouldn't even open his mouth about kashmir. As if saying the word kashmir would kill him. Be thankful there is a PM who condemns openly. The rest what we do and do not is way above ur level of intellect, so u can do ur draamaybaazi n politics on social media and no one cares.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BVR

All what our govt. can do is to tweeeet tweeeet and tweeeet.
Shameful to call our selves Muslim today !

Zaid Hamid shares a news

https://mobile.twitter.com/ZaidZaman@Hamid/status/1161213063053348865?p=v

remove @ from link to view post


----------



## HassanCheema

Bro stop sharing such pics. Are you going to border for war?


----------



## BVR

HassanCheema said:


> Bro stop sharing such pics. Are you going to border for war?



not me! its Zaid Hamid


----------



## Imran Khan

man how can we confirm such images ? he is pushing harder for war he know only one thing war .


----------



## BVR

Imran Khan said:


> man how can we confirm such images ? he is pushing harder for war he know only one thing war .



A woman in shalwar kamiz ? 
where else it can be !


----------



## Imran Khan

BVR said:


> A woman in shalwar kamiz ?
> where else it can be !


bhai how we know date of pic story behind pic its not like that we were badly embarrassed in UN when our delegation showed palastine image as kashmir too . every pic have background story for god sake .


----------



## Zayan

Imran Khan said:


> man how can we confirm such images ? he is pushing harder for war he know only one thing war .


War is the fate of Muslims look at the life of holy prophet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lincoln

BVR said:


> A woman in shalwar kamiz ?
> where else it can be !



Every picture has context behind it.


----------



## BVR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161191895768297472

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lincoln

Zayan said:


> War is the fate of Muslims look at the life of holy prophet



Dude, we are talking about if picture is recent and from the current situation.


----------



## war&peace

HassanCheema said:


> Bro stop sharing such pics. Are you going to border for war?


Will you not fight and go to the war?


----------



## BVR

Any doubt that Indian army is entering houses forcefully and looting the Kashmiri women crossing all limits ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maarkhoor

BVR said:


> All what our govt. can do is to tweeeet tweeeet and tweeeet.
> Shameful to call our selves Muslim today !
> 
> Zaid Hamid shares a news
> 
> https://mobile.twitter.com/ZaidZaman@Hamid/status/1161213063053348865?p=v
> 
> remove @ from link to view post


Zaid Hamid is an idiot hence we should not believe him at all, yes India is changing demography of Kashmir by arresting 100s of men / boys and shifting them out of Kashmir in Jails.


----------



## BVR

Maarkhoor said:


> Zaid Hamid is an idiot hence we should not believe him at all, yes India is changing demography of Kashmir by arresting 100s of men / boys and shifting them out of Kashmir in Jails.



have heard alot of senior journalists speaking about the mass murder too.


----------



## Imran Khan

BVR said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161191895768297472


hahhhahaha maza a raha hai na  india ke chamchy kuch maza leen ab

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shah_123

I saw this picture on #savedaughterofkashmir trend.


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Imran Khan said:


> hahhhahaha maza a raha hai na  india ke chamchy kuch maza leen ab



Supreme Court doesn't have a choice. The government told the the situation is not safe yet. Supreme Court can't order them to remove the restrictions because then it can lead to bloodshed. They have directed the government to ensure no bloodshed and will review the situation again in 2 weeks.


----------



## terry5

If this pic is fake Zahid Hamid needs punishing


----------



## Champion_Usmani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161237393988448257

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161227357534818305

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161230249193091072


----------



## Maarkhoor

Gandhi G in da house said:


> Supreme Court doesn't have a choice. The government told the the situation is not safe yet. Supreme Court can't order them to remove the restrictions because then it can lead to bloodshed. They have directed the government to ensure no bloodshed and will review the situation again in 2 weeks.


Who made situation in Kashmir worse? Indian Hindu Govt and how the same Govt can reverse it....

Bloody hypocrites are now judge in India.


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Maarkhoor said:


> Who made situation in Kashmir worse? Indian Hindu Govt and how the same Govt can reverse it....
> 
> Bloody hypocrites are now judge in India.



Same government can reverse it by preventing violence.


----------



## Maarkhoor

Gandhi G in da house said:


> Same government can reverse it by preventing violence.


Lols my mascaraing innocent what they have planed.


But in that process they may found themselves back to hell hole from where they belongs.


----------



## Champion_Usmani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161179541634576384

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Champion_Usmani



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khail007

T|/|T said:


> There was a time when our PM wouldn't even open his mouth about kashmir. As if saying the word kashmir would kill him. Be thankful there is a PM who condemns openly. The rest what we do and do not is way above ur level of intellect, so u can do ur draamaybaazi n politics on social media and no one cares.


Exactly ... some members sarcastically posted just to target only PMs action, though PM was vocal and downgraded the diplomatic level with India. Any such example from the past political elite in the past?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Champion_Usmani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161286478896521216

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Champion_Usmani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161284598397116417

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Champion_Usmani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161367264974655488

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ultima Thule

Champion_Usmani said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161367264974655488


According to India Pellet guns is harmless to all Kashmiris


----------



## Champion_Usmani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161330981418278913

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161242944881532929

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161304782776217600

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Champion_Usmani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161532792691404800

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161315747928260610

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161493431388168193

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Champion_Usmani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161587168747425792

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161587172127989762

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Champion_Usmani

A solidarity team just returned to Delhi from extensive travels in Kashmir. The situation they found is completely different from what is being reported in the Indian media so far. Here is the report released by the team, comprising economist Jean Dreze, Vimalbhai of NAPM, Kavita Krishnan (CPIML & AIPWA) and Maimoona Mollah of AIDWA.







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161579977390747653

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Champion_Usmani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161687032592310274

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Champion_Usmani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161783576528072705

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Champion_Usmani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162262629806571520

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162064739238850561

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Champion_Usmani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162301799853940736

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162223277705588737

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162244793931427841

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Champion_Usmani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162335126249967617

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Champion_Usmani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162373850669166592

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Champion_Usmani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162352747695484930

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162403207370498048

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161336336135204865

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Champion_Usmani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162420575119269890

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162173907018964992

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Champion_Usmani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162435901970141184

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Champion_Usmani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161929468837093381

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161930348911091713

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161931733073301505

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161933708997398528

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161934986049720320

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Champion_Usmani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161936733388312577

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1161937738372960256

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162602979725316096

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Champion_Usmani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162640021343678465

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162340661728882688

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Champion_Usmani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162348284498735104

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162663159431217153

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Champion_Usmani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162731580579811328

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Champion_Usmani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162729926111506434

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1159913288056131584

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Champion_Usmani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162484435360423936

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Champion_Usmani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162789614547066880

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162778683242962945

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Champion_Usmani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162799664233627650

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Champion_Usmani



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Champion_Usmani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163059248546422784

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162984338834829312

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163057506643406849

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Champion_Usmani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162986497303334912

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Champion_Usmani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162869240795451393

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163107483545690112

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163107908483198976

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Champion_Usmani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163130497280675840

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163117733883645952

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163119289341227008

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163133384413110272

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Champion_Usmani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163113601575653376

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163113656919437314

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163155643559227392

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Champion_Usmani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163176952221642752

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163193719866253313

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163154925045583872

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163199539232366592

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Champion_Usmani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163424012673921025

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Champion_Usmani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163669486618042369

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1164159396701773824

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1164105359516024832

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1164106162796548096

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1164106700116254720

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1164107502134317057

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Champion_Usmani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1164107992981069826

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1164110627666661379

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1164111329017266176

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1164111716919046144

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1164111940844568576

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Champion_Usmani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1164112091025797121

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1164112422489116673

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1164112813658296320

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1164113508465643520

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1164113936041463808

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Champion_Usmani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1164114416515739648

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1164115457332277248

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1164115871897276416

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1164116099727671298

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1164116636393066496

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Champion_Usmani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1164117035523031040

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1164118183080370176

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Champion_Usmani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1164186412238987264

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Champion_Usmani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1164313931680272384

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fitpOsitive

I will say, dear Pakistan, don't let Kashmiris follow the path of Palestinians. They will lose in this way. 
Just let them follow the path of people of Nagaland. They will eventually win without much bloodshed.


----------



## Champion_Usmani



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1164896103705317381

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Champion_Usmani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1164847120245022720
An eye opening analysis... India only understands the language of power, We can quietly (without any noise and fuss) turn Kashmir into India's Afghanistan. An iron will is needed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Champion_Usmani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1164967469112537089

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1164938653895839745

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

*In pictures: Kashmiris throng streets, defy Indian curfew in Srinagar*

By Agencies
Published: August 23, 2019




A Kashmiri man holds stones during clashes with Indian security forces in Srinagar, August 23, 2019. PHOTO: REUTERS

Sporadic demonstrations rocked some parts of Srinagar, with clashes between stone-throwing protesters and Indian security forces leaving more than 100 injured in Occupied Jammu and Kashmir on Friday.

India tightens curfew to prevent Kashmiris’ march on UN office in Srinagar

The people of the occupied valley throng streets despite the Indian move of tightening curfew and other restrictions to prevent a protest demonstration outside the UN office in Srinagar after Friday prayers.







Kashmiris run for cover as a teargas shell fired by Indian security forces lands near them during clashes in Srinagar on August 23, 2019.

A call for the protest march was given by the resistance leaders through posters appearing in Srinagar and other parts of the occupied valley to denounce India’s provocative August 5 move and its illegal occupation of Jammu and Kashmir.





Kashmiri girls walk amidst smoke during clashes between Indian security forces and protestors in Srinagar on August 23, 2019.

“Preachers in all mosques [in their Friday prayers sermons] should make the people aware of India’s plans to change the demography of Jammu and Kashmir,” handbills written in Urdu said.





An Indian security personnel stops movement of vehicles at a blockade during restrictions in Srinagar on August 23, 2019.

Indian security forces were deployed at strength in many places to stop people from gathering in large numbers amid unrest over India’s treatment of the region.





Kashmiri men shout slogans during clashes with Indian security forces in Srinagar on August 23, 2019.

The people were urged to join the march to convey to India and the world that the Kashmiris would not accept Indian occupation over their territory. The protest was also aimed at resisting the Indian attempt to change the demography of IOK by settling outsiders in the occupied territory.





Kashmiris run for cover as smoke rises from teargas shells fired by Indian security forces during clashes in Srinagar on August 23, 2019.

On August 5, Prime Minister Narendra Modi’s Hindu nationalist government scrapped the autonomy of Occupied Jammu and Kashmir, a Muslim-majority region that has enjoyed special status in the Indian constitution since the country’s independence from Britain in 1947.





A Kashmiri boy displays a placard from a window at a protest site after Friday prayers during restrictions in Srinagar on August 23, 2019.

The move enraged Kashmiris and has sparked tensions with Pakistan, raising growing international concern over a flare-up in violence between the two nuclear-armed powers.





A Kashmiri boy stands next to empty teargas shells during clashes with Indian security forces in Srinagar August 23, 2019.

Residents in the Muslim-majority region have complained of a stifling environment as well as the inability to get in touch with family and friends worried about their wellbeing.

Kashmir has waged a three-decade-long armed rebellion against Indian rule with tens of thousands of lives, mostly civilians, lost in the conflict.



Champion_Usmani said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1164847120245022720
> An eye opening analysis... India only understands the language of power, We can quietly (without any noise and fuss) turn Kashmir into India's Afghanistan. An iron will is needed.
> 
> View attachment 575560



Even if we take that conspiracy of selling Kashmir or this & that settlement; neither Pakistan nor India has any right to do so. Kashmir is the ground where their own players will decide as where it may go ahead. However, I do agree on the idea of Kashmir Struggle through any means and due to the change in dynamics of such kind of warfare; it has to be Kashmiris by themselves. It will only make difference as far as it remains indigenous struggle.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Champion_Usmani

The Eagle said:


> *In pictures: Kashmiris throng streets, defy Indian curfew in Srinagar*
> 
> By Agencies
> Published: August 23, 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Kashmiri man holds stones during clashes with Indian security forces in Srinagar, August 23, 2019. PHOTO: REUTERS
> 
> Sporadic demonstrations rocked some parts of Srinagar, with clashes between stone-throwing protesters and Indian security forces leaving more than 100 injured in Occupied Jammu and Kashmir on Friday.
> 
> India tightens curfew to prevent Kashmiris’ march on UN office in Srinagar
> 
> The people of the occupied valley throng streets despite the Indian move of tightening curfew and other restrictions to prevent a protest demonstration outside the UN office in Srinagar after Friday prayers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kashmiris run for cover as a teargas shell fired by Indian security forces lands near them during clashes in Srinagar on August 23, 2019.
> 
> A call for the protest march was given by the resistance leaders through posters appearing in Srinagar and other parts of the occupied valley to denounce India’s provocative August 5 move and its illegal occupation of Jammu and Kashmir.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kashmiri girls walk amidst smoke during clashes between Indian security forces and protestors in Srinagar on August 23, 2019.
> 
> “Preachers in all mosques [in their Friday prayers sermons] should make the people aware of India’s plans to change the demography of Jammu and Kashmir,” handbills written in Urdu said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An Indian security personnel stops movement of vehicles at a blockade during restrictions in Srinagar on August 23, 2019.
> 
> Indian security forces were deployed at strength in many places to stop people from gathering in large numbers amid unrest over India’s treatment of the region.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kashmiri men shout slogans during clashes with Indian security forces in Srinagar on August 23, 2019.
> 
> The people were urged to join the march to convey to India and the world that the Kashmiris would not accept Indian occupation over their territory. The protest was also aimed at resisting the Indian attempt to change the demography of IOK by settling outsiders in the occupied territory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kashmiris run for cover as smoke rises from teargas shells fired by Indian security forces during clashes in Srinagar on August 23, 2019.
> 
> On August 5, Prime Minister Narendra Modi’s Hindu nationalist government scrapped the autonomy of Occupied Jammu and Kashmir, a Muslim-majority region that has enjoyed special status in the Indian constitution since the country’s independence from Britain in 1947.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Kashmiri boy displays a placard from a window at a protest site after Friday prayers during restrictions in Srinagar on August 23, 2019.
> 
> The move enraged Kashmiris and has sparked tensions with Pakistan, raising growing international concern over a flare-up in violence between the two nuclear-armed powers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Kashmiri boy stands next to empty teargas shells during clashes with Indian security forces in Srinagar August 23, 2019.
> 
> Residents in the Muslim-majority region have complained of a stifling environment as well as the inability to get in touch with family and friends worried about their wellbeing.
> 
> Kashmir has waged a three-decade-long armed rebellion against Indian rule with tens of thousands of lives, mostly civilians, lost in the conflict.
> 
> 
> 
> Even if we take that conspiracy of selling Kashmir or this & that settlement; neither Pakistan nor India has any right to do so. Kashmir is the ground where their own players will decide as where it may go ahead. However, I do agree on the idea of Kashmir Struggle through any means and due to the change in dynamics of such kind of warfare; it has to be Kashmiris by themselves. It will only make difference as far as it remains indigenous struggle.



It has to be Kashmiris by themselves, yes agreed, Kashmiris, will have to fight for their freedom through bullets, through stones, through empty hands and nails, but not ALONE, they are fighting our war, AJK PM is correct in saying if 7 lacs Indian force gets free from kashmir and moves down into planes, the whole power balance changes, Yes Kashmir is a buffer.

Now lets be clear about one thing. No insurgency, no (armed) freedom struggle can survive indigenously, NO...., History is evident on this. External assistance is a must. We have recent examples of Vietnam & Afghanistan etc. During 90s Indians were down & on a back foot due to fierce freedom struggle in Kashmir, but as soon as the Mujahideen turned into terrorists, condemned and jailed, we faced and are facing a new India, more hostile, more aggressive, hell bent on expansion through any means.

I mean, lets not fool ourselves, the stone pelting, the Intifada has neither deterred Israel, nor will it deter India.

Indians will not attack, they are waiting for winter, come late October when snowfall starts, all routes to IOK will be blocked, then India will start next phase of crack down.

Now that China is involved and has interests due to Ladakh, so let China Handle UN through Veto and FATF too, US has done this for Israel for decades, Russia did for India, and Kashmir must be turned into Afghanistan for India quietly without any Jihadi jalsas, press conferences etc. Force India to be an aggressor.

There is another option, tweets, statements, rhetoric, solidarity days, rallies etc. and WAIT, Sitting Duck, wait for our turn. IWT will be next.


MUMBAI:

Union water resources minister Gajendra Singh Shekhawat has said the government has begun the process of stopping water from the Himalayan rivers flowing into Pakistan without violating Indus Water Treaty.

https://www.ndtv.com/india-news/ind...er-flowing-into-pakistan-work-has-beg-2088485

You believe that, 'without violating Indus Water Treaty' Part?? ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Champion_Usmani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1164495177521623041

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Champion_Usmani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1165283080711626753

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1165168797055164416

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Champion_Usmani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163796938124419072

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1165241083200073728

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Champion_Usmani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1162084483341983744

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Champion_Usmani

*Exclusive interview of major general ijaz awan with Abid Andleeb*







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1165345440977608705

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1165270033905410048

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Champion_Usmani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1165418266900226048

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1165483228037353472

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1165517403830272000

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1165459204074803200

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Champion_Usmani

*Exclusive interview of Major general ijaz awan with Abid Andleeb - 2*

*



*


----------



## Champion_Usmani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1165362223914639363

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1165588201278496768

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Champion_Usmani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1165583223965061121

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Champion_Usmani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1166055532974596096

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1166318024162496514

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Champion_Usmani



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Champion_Usmani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1166213175605366786

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1166739400979636224

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Champion_Usmani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1166924789707132931

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1166984964048449536

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Champion_Usmani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1167755755509944320


----------



## Champion_Usmani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1167625246746148865

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1167947007765311489

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1167869662702366721

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Champion_Usmani



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Champion_Usmani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1168093639538593792

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1167600698172817408

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Champion_Usmani

آج کے دور میں عالمی تنازعات کو حل کرنے کا بہترین راستہ مذاکرات کو سمجھا جاتا ہے لیکن دوحہ میں سپر پاور امریکہ اور افغان طالبان کے مابین ہونیوالے مذاکرات نے دنیا بھر کی محکوم اقوام کو یہ سبق دیا ہے کہ مذاکرات اُسی وقت آگے بڑھتے ہیں جب کمزور کے ہاتھ میں بھی بندوق ہو اور وہ مرنے مارنے پر اتر آئے۔ *امریکہ اور اس کے حواری کئی سال تک طالبان کو دہشت گرد قرار دیتے رہے اور آج ان دہشت گردوں کیساتھ مذاکرات کے نو رائونڈ مکمل کئے جا چکے ہیں۔*

https://dailypakistan.com.pk/02-Sep-2019/1015809


----------



## Champion_Usmani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1168720268094656517

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Champion_Usmani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1168810207511744518

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1168809027666665472

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Champion_Usmani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1169140632494989312

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Champion_Usmani

Doodh Bhi Lengy. 

Kheer Bhi Lengy. 

Kashmir Bhi Lengy. 

Cheer Bhi Dengy.

INSHAALLAH


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1169278546755407872

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1169078882206724097

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Champion_Usmani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1169499570772029440

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1169499805103677441

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1169288806043979776

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Champion_Usmani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1169655712462434305

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1169667028652822528

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1169647596308058114

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1169631867890483200

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1169647955923603456

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Champion_Usmani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1158876843312865281

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Champion_Usmani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1169863688599113730

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1170211342659158016

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Champion_Usmani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1169799881415942144

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Champion_Usmani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1170526952719036417

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Champion_Usmani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1170322575861395457

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Champion_Usmani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1175409468533825537

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Champion_Usmani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177926158798741505

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1180139395283861505

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1167461638343221248

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ejaz007

*Crossing LoC will play into hands of Indian narrative: PM Imran*

Listen







Prime Minister Imran Khan on Saturday said that any one crossing the Line of Control from Azad Jammu and Kashmir to provide humanitarian aid or support for the Kashmiri struggle against aggression will play into the hands of the Indian narrative.

In a message shared on the social networking platform Twitter, the prime minister stressed that he understood the anguish of the people of Kashmir who were seeing their brethren across the LoC struggle to deal with an inhumane Indian curfew imposed on them since two months.

"I understand the anguish of the Kashmiris in AJK seeing their fellow Kashmiris in IOJK under an inhumane curfew for over 2 months. But any one crossing the LoC from AJK to provide humanitarian aid or support for Kashmiri struggle will play into the hands of the Indian narrative," he wrote on Twitter.




Imran Khan

✔@ImranKhanPTI

I understand the anguish of the Kashmiris in AJK seeing their fellow Kashmiris in IOJK under an inhumane curfew for over 2 months. But any one crossing the LoC from AJK to provide humanitarian aid or support for Kashmiri struggle will play into the hands of the Indian narrative -

27.4K
9:36 AM - Oct 5, 2019
Twitter Ads info and privacy
10.3K people are talking about this

PM Imran further added that the Indian narrative aimed to divert international attention away from the legitimate political struggle of the Kashmiri people for self-determination, and instead labelled it as militancy emanating from Pakistan.

"A narrative that tries to divert from the indigenous Kashmiris' struggle against brutal Indian Occupation by trying to label it as 'Islamic terrorism' being driven by Pakistan," he wrote on Twitter, adding that crossing LoC would give India an excuse to attack Pakistan.




Imran Khan

✔@ImranKhanPTI
· 8h

I understand the anguish of the Kashmiris in AJK seeing their fellow Kashmiris in IOJK under an inhumane curfew for over 2 months. But any one crossing the LoC from AJK to provide humanitarian aid or support for Kashmiri struggle will play into the hands of the Indian narrative -




Imran Khan

*✔*@ImranKhanPTI
a narrative that tries to divert from the indigenous Kashmiris' struggle against brutal Indian Occupation by trying to label it as "Islamic terrorism" being driven by Pakistan. It will give India an excuse to increase violent oppression of Kashmiris in IOJK & attack across LoC

16.6K
9:36 AM - Oct 5, 2019
Twitter Ads info and privacy

5,980 people are talking about this

Last month, Prime Minister Imran Khan had urged United Nations and other international fora to take serious action against the illegal and unilateral steps taken by India in occupied Kashmir to avoid any human tragedy.

Addressing the Asia Society in New York, PM Imran had said that over eight million Kashmiris had been detained by Indian occupying forces in the valley for almost two months. He called for the curfew in occupied Kashmir to be lifted as soon as possible.

Commenting on the possibility of a dialogue with Indian Prime Minister Narendra Modi on Kashmir, PM Imran said his government had tried several times to negotiate with Bharatiya Janata Party government but dialogue process could not be resumed unless curfew was lifted.

https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/5...a-an-excuse-to-attack-pakistan-warns-pm-imran


----------



## Champion_Usmani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1246300526615998469

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1246760106236071941

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Champion_Usmani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1247481418776633344

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Champion_Usmani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1247938547564163074

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Champion_Usmani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1262741895685398535

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khansaheeb

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1449382619649507329
Kashmir in Bollywood:





Kashmir in reality:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

